
Kickstarter's Aid Refugees - ArekDymalski
https://www.kickstarter.com/aidrefugees?ref=hero
======
ArekDymalski
With some background: [http://avc.com/2015/10/aid-
refugees/](http://avc.com/2015/10/aid-refugees/)

